# 25g pins?!



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 13, 2016)

I know this isn't the right section, but I'm going to copy Mm and say that IDGAF! 

Seattle wanted a thread so here you go.

How do you guys pin with these flimsy ass 25g? I was hearing all this about how smooth all these oils were and thought it would be nice to put a smaller hole in me. 

So I bought a box 1" and a box of 1.5". I hit my quads, hit a nerve a bent that little fucker. Then it takes forever to push down the plunger. 

It's been pretty cold out here lately and tonight I noticed little fibrous strings in the oil, so I warmed it up a bit and thought it would help, but nope. It was still a pain in the ass, or quad rather.

At any rate, I think I'll just stick to my trusty 22s. 

Buenos noches putos!

Phil


----------



## Riles (Jan 14, 2016)

I only use 25g when I blast and need to inj 3mL at a time, otherwise I do all my TRT with 30g slin pins


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 14, 2016)

Riles said:


> I only use 25g when I blast and need to inj 3mL at a time, otherwise I do all my TRT with 30g slin pins




Holy hell! I can't get anything other than B12 and hgh through a 29g!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm pinning pharm cyp thru a 29g slin no problem


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2016)

Phil_McRevis said:


> Holy hell! I can't get anything other than B12 and hgh through a 29g!



,,,  use 2 slin-pins, backload a 1/2 gram in each pin, warm it up a little, go in your shoulders, no glutes or quads...   a 29g will work fine, I do it every week ..


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 14, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> I'm pinning pharm cyp thru a 29g slin no problem



I use pfizer cyp as well with no such luck. But I'll try heating it a little longer next week. Are you heating the vial or the syringe once loaded? They are only 1ml vials so I gues it doesn't matter either way.


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 14, 2016)

charley said:


> ,,,  use 2 slin-pins, backload a 1/2 gram in each pin, warm it up a little, go in your shoulders, no glutes or quads...   a 29g will work fine, I do it every week ..



1/2 GRAM or 1/2 ML? I guess I'll give it another try.


----------



## charley (Jan 14, 2016)

Phil_McRevis said:


> 1/2 GRAM or 1/2 ML? I guess I'll give it another try.



....   ok !!   lets say that 1cc is 200 ML ....  split it between 2 slin-pins..backloaded.. warm it , not cook it.. the warming helps the 'juice' to flow better...
..relax bro, take your time.. you do know that there are videos of 'how to load & inject'.. youtube has everything you can't find here.......


----------



## the_predator (Jan 14, 2016)

Riles said:


> I only use 25g when I blast and need to inj 3mL at a time, otherwise I do all my TRT with 30g slin pins


Holy Shit this is exactly what I was going to write. I blasted down to the end without reading the replies and I said "maybe I should read them just in case". We are like long lost brother us two as we agree on a lot of shit. Well that is if your brother is an overweight/fat, washed up, power lifter ....that is if you had a long lost brother


----------



## Riles (Jan 14, 2016)

If you are an ex Marine with a tranny fetish? I'd say more like twins


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 14, 2016)

charley said:


> ....   ok !!   lets say that 1cc is 200 ML ....  split it between 2 slin-pins..backloaded.. warm it , not cook it.. the warming helps the 'juice' to flow better...
> ..relax bro, take your time.. you do know that there are videos of 'how to load & inject'.. youtube has everything you can't find here.......



Thanks Charley. I'm not getting worked up really. You confused me because you first said 1/2 gram (ie. 500mg). In this last post you stated 1CC is 200ML. I'm thinking what you meant to say originally was load (backload) 1/2ml to each slin pin; and now 1cc is 200MG. If that's the case, I'm right there with you brother!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome post brother. I use a 24. Always have. Them bitches never bend!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 14, 2016)

Do any of you guys use shopmedvet for your pin needs? I don't work for them at all, but I've used them for over a decade and they are great!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 14, 2016)

I've never heard of them.. But then again I'm from a state where you can walk in and buy them at a pharmacy. Gota love merica! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Jan 14, 2016)

Riles said:


> If you are an ex Marine with a tranny fetish? I'd say more like twins


Ex Army and definite tranny fetish


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 14, 2016)

SeattlesBest said:


> I've never heard of them.. But then again I'm from a state where you can walk in and buy them at a pharmacy. Gota love merica!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



You should check them out...they are legitimate business. Sometimes they have close-out deals and you can pick up a box of 100 for like $5.00! Speaking of which, time to order more slin pins!


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 14, 2016)

Damn.. That's a smoke deal, I'll check that out when I'm in need. Thanks bro.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 14, 2016)

SeattlesBest said:


> Damn.. That's a smoke deal, I'll check that out when I'm in need. Thanks bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



No $5 deals today, but just bought 2 boxes for 9.99 each, plus 10.00 shipping. So what, 200 pins for about $30.00, still not bad. If you have an order over $100, it's like $5, and free over another amount.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jan 14, 2016)

Phil_McRevis said:


> No $5 deals today, but just bought 2 boxes for 9.99 each, plus 10.00 shipping. So what, 200 pins for about $30.00, still not bad. If you have an order over $100, it's like $5, and free over another amount.


That's pretty bad ass!


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 15, 2016)

Phil_McRevis said:


> I know this isn't the right section, but I'm going to copy Mm and say that IDGAF!
> 
> Seattle wanted a thread so here you go.
> 
> ...



I never go smaller than a 23g! What's the use. If some guys don't like the pain then why the hell do they even try to get the gain!!




My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 15, 2016)

Phil_McRevis said:


> I use pfizer cyp as well with no such luck. But I'll try heating it a little longer next week. Are you heating the vial or the syringe once loaded? They are only 1ml vials so I gues it doesn't matter either way.


I dont heat it or backload I draw it, its a little slow but I find it to take just as long as backloading without wasting a good syringe


----------



## Riles (Jan 15, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> I never go smaller than a 23g! What's the use. If some guys don't like the pain then why the hell do they even try to get the gain!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of THOSE guys, keeps gear in the fridge, draws and pins with 18g and swabs the area with raw chicken, lolz, for me it's more about causing less scar tissue than an actual pain issue, I worry about that aspect since I am married to TRT for the rest of my life


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 15, 2016)

Riles said:


> One of THOSE guys, keeps gear in the fridge, draws and pins with 18g and swabs the area with raw chicken, lolz, for me it's more about causing less scar tissue than an actual pain issue, I worry about that aspect since I am married to TRT for the rest of my life



O I feel ya I fucked my body up at a young age being uneducated about test and pct... But when I took my year break off everything I ranged as low as 190 and finally leveled out at 260's  I hung out at that range for 4 months until the doc put me on script 200mg Cyp a week and I'm only 31!

I stopped the raw chicken though E. coli  is a bitch


My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## Riles (Jan 15, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> O I feel ya I fucked my body up at a young age being uneducated about test and pct... But when I took my year break off everything I ranged as low as 190 and finally leveled out at 260's  I hung out at that range for 4 months until the doc put me on script 200mg Cyp a week and I'm only 31!
> 
> I stopped the raw chicken though E. coli  is a bitch
> 
> ...


I was in the 240s when I finally got on TRT, it's a whole new life, just fucken with you MM


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 15, 2016)

Riles said:


> I was in the 240s when I finally got on TRT, it's a whole new life, just fucken with you MM



It's a good. But yea I can def tell the difference. Even though I'm stocking my script shit and doing 300 mg instead 

I'm a better person to be around my wife says


My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## Riles (Jan 15, 2016)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> It's a good. But yea I can def tell the difference. Even though I'm stocking my script shit and doing 300 mg instead
> 
> I'm a better person to be around my wife says
> 
> ...


I don't know how I made it as long as I did before I got on TRT, the quality of life increase is almost too amazing to measure, I love rat holing my script test and saving it for cruising on TRT only, do it long enough and you start worrying about rotating stock


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Jan 15, 2016)

Riles said:


> I don't know how I made it as long as I did before I got on TRT, the quality of life increase is almost too amazing to measure, I love rat holing my script test and saving it for cruising on TRT only, do it long enough and you start worrying about rotating stock



Hell yeah 


My 103% is better than @Roidboy 500% any day of the fuckin week!


----------



## bayou boy (Jan 16, 2016)

I use only 25g sometimes lil slow but I'm in know rush. Yes the needles do bend sometimes who cares I've never broke one and if I did I would just pull it out. HGH n b12 all the goodies in slin 31g

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Jan 16, 2016)

East coast medical supply everything u need even bac  water

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 16, 2016)

bayou boy said:


> East coast medical supply everything u need even bac  water
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Bac water is the one of the few things medvet won't sell without an Rx. Is ECMS a legitimate business?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Jan 16, 2016)

Neither did gpz that's y I switched to eastcoastmeds. Bulk prices and you get discount code for next order after every order. Sweet buying water and all my pins from one place. I mean everything

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 16, 2016)

bayou boy said:


> Neither did gpz that's y I switched to eastcoastmeds. Bulk prices and you get discount code for next order after every order. Sweet buying water and all my pins from one place. I mean everything
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I just noticed their price for the easy touch insulin pins are $10 more than medvet though.

The bac water is a plus.

But I've used medvet for a decade and I love 'em. Placed an order yesterday, they sent an email saying they were out of stock but offered a substitute item. Simple reply and it was a done deal.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 16, 2016)

used to get everything off amazon, now I only get insulin needles, they stopped carrying all the other size needles


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 16, 2016)

I'm gonna start doing my own water I think. Doesn't seem too challenging. Just need to find the BA.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 16, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> used to get everything off amazon, now I only get insulin needles, they stopped carrying all the other size needles


I'm telling you, you need to check shopmedvet.com

Amazing prices and service. Unless you live in a state where you need an Rx for pins.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bayou boy (Jan 16, 2016)

I know what you mean bout amazon. My company gives us $50 amazon cards all the time. Figured great for pins n stuff but they really down sized in variety. They still good for supps though especially when they free lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 19, 2016)

Riles said:


> I only use 25g when I blast and need to inj 3mL at a time, otherwise I do all my TRT with 30g slin pins


Damn it Riles! Lol. I tried again yesterday with my pharm grade cyp. Drew with a 22, heated under hot water while I took a shower, and tried to pin with a 30g to the delt. The fucking plunger wouldn't budge. I fucking give up! Lol!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2016)

Phil_McRevis said:


> Damn it Riles! Lol. I tried again yesterday with my pharm grade cyp. Drew with a 22, heated under hot water while I took a shower, and tried to pin with a 30g to the delt. The fucking plunger wouldn't budge. I fucking give up! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



..Phillip , wtf r u doing GDI ???   ...  stop using your grandfather's old syringes....  FYI , I could drive a 'Muslims camel' through a 22g ...   [then I would shower].. [or maybe not]


----------



## Phil_McRevis (Jan 19, 2016)

charley said:


> ..Phillip , wtf r u doing GDI ???   ...  stop using your grandfather's old syringes....  FYI , I could drive a 'Muslims camel' through a 22g ...   [then I would shower].. [or maybe not]


Bwahhhhahahahhaha!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2016)

charley said:


> ..Phillip , wtf r u doing GDI ???   ...  stop using your grandfather's old syringes....  FYI , I could drive a 'Muslims camel' through a 22g ...   [then I would shower].. [or maybe not]


looks like an old aviation strut oiler


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 6, 2016)

Phil_McRevis said:


> Damn it Riles! Lol. I tried again yesterday with my pharm grade cyp. Drew with a 22, heated under hot water while I took a shower, and tried to pin with a 30g to the delt. The fucking plunger wouldn't budge. I fucking give up! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I had trouble using slins too. Same thing, couldn't get plunger to move at all, made a hell of a mess and wasted some gear back loading too. Noob problems I know. Maybe I'll check out the YouTube vids to see if I can find out what I'm doing wrong.


----------

